# Lake McDonald Sat 21/10/06



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Me and Fishy are heading up to Baroom packet again this weekend for round two on the Bass. Were putting in on the wall side for the dam as the other sde is closed untill 7am. We are hoping to get there around 5.30 ish or before that.

Change of plan lake McDonald is the place were going.


----------



## Arcachon (Jul 18, 2006)

Not fished Lake McDonald but keen on going soon. I am at Indy this weekend though. Good luck and we look forward to your report.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

if this place is anything like the last lake i was in its gonna be another great day.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Might be up for round two.

Have to get a stocked impoundment permit for this lake.

I know they are there as I caught three the day I was 'testing' the Hobie with Mal from Sunstate Hobie.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

were gonna meet a mate of mine craig in the cooroy school car park at 05.15 and then go down from there. the dams not far from the school i believe there are two boat ramps but im not sure, anyway thats the meeting place for anyone whos game.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm heading to the Sunshine Coast tonight.

So I will see you there around 5:30ish.

Will be putting in at the boat ramp near the botanic gardens - Straight across from SunHobie on Lake MacDonald drive.

Ash


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

see you on the water mate


----------

